# magazines



## chouxbacca (Aug 10, 2001)

hey all, I already know of some magazines out there that are really quite good, but just so I know I'm not missing out, do any of you want to let me in on your favourites?
and possibly to warn about any that are not good and should be avoided, any comments/opinions will be appreciated.


----------



## rachel (Oct 27, 2001)

There is one that I've never actually had in my hands, but I have read several articles from it. It's more about food and food history than recipes,. It's called (but probably spelt like this - my written French is bad to non-existent!) Petit Propos(e?) Cuilinaire' The magazine is in English.
If anyone knows how or where i can subscribe to this magazine, and can share any more info. on it. I would be most grateful.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Here goes:

Saveur
Fine Cooking
Food & Wine
Chocolatier[/list=a]

I used to buy a lot more but I'm getting reasonable 

I purchase Martha Stewart Living once in a while. But I don't see the need as much since her website is pretty much complete.

I stopped purchasing Cook's.

The latest features from the world's most beautiful food magazine (so they say), _Waitrose Food Illustrated_. It's very expensive so I really examine it first. They have a WEBSITE For the main website CLICK HERE


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

This is the best magazine EVER about history of Food.
I call this magazine jewel !
But it's not magazine for foodies. I mean do not expect to find trendy articles in this magazine.

All I need to say , in order to realize what is about is that an article of Athenaeus (not the original one!!) about "Love and Food in Ancient Greece and Rome" will be published in the next issue :blush:

I will send you Rachel all the information you need about subscription

Although I have a better idea : Petits Propos Culinaires


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

Thanks for your interest Bond.
I do not think though that this would be the appropriate place to post my article because it is about this word with three letters that you have described as "intimate relationships" and Food...


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Saveur and Waitrose Food Illustrated are my over the counter favs....there is a great thread on mags, alot more detail....check the archives for past references.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Any of you purchased the December 2001 issue of Chocolatier?

The editorial form Michael Schneider is quite stirring. Read it!

If you prefer reading it from here, let me know and I will gladly post it for you.


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

chouxbacca,

There have been several very informative and interesting threads on this here at ChefTalk you might want to check out:

pro food periodicals

Culinary Magazines

Trade magazines 

What are your favorite magazines? 

:bounce:


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

Kimmie could you do that please?

Thank you in advance!



Thank you cchiu a well. You reminders always make me feel bad... I always say that I should search first but...


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Athenaeus,

LOL, don't feel bad, that's what we're here for.

Let us know what you check out and what you like.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

at the request of Athenaeus, here it is:

"For 17 years, I have been proud of the fact that _Chocolatier_ brings fun and joy into so many households. When, from time to time, situations arose that challenged the fabric of "journalism" or "freedom of the press". I conveniently reminded people that _Chocolatier_ deals with brownies, not world news, hunting, or politics.

Until today, that was enough. But, sitting here trying to master enough mental energy to talk about this month's features is difficult at best. Sure, Mexican Very Hot Chocolate, Fruitcakes, Crispy Christmas Trees make for delicious taste experiences. And the history of cinnamon is more interesting than one might expect. But, as with everything else since September 11, 2001, things have taken on a different perspective.

As a native New Yorker I cannot help but feel tremendous anger and bitterness toward those that destroyed so many helpless people, not to mention our Twin Towers. Can such hatred for us truly be in the name of religion? I don't think so. I believe these people have become so entrenched in hatred and their way of life that they could not return to a life of "normalcy" even if they got everything they wanted (and I pray to God they never will).

What concerns me now is the negative reaction of many Americans to people of the Islamic faith. The vast majority of Muslims are no more responsible for these atrocities than Christians were for Hitler and the *****. We shouldn't lose sight of that fact. Most people, regardless of race or religion, are good-hearted and peace-loving. But these terrorists and their distorted viewpoint of life are giving the entire religion of Islam a bad name.

It's time for the silent majority of Muslims to stand up, condemn and take action against all acts of terrorism, regardless of religion or culture. Then, and perhaps only then, will we see the bin Laden's of the world put to rest and the Islamic faith restored to respectability around the world.

For our part, I encourage you to stay in your kitchens, take the time to bake something and share it lovingly with your friends and family. Cook the foods you love, the recipes that comfort you most. For me, that's always meant chocolate.

Michael Schneider
Editor-in-chief

P.S. The pastry world lost a great pastry chef and human being when Heather Ho failed to escape from Windows on the World that fateful day. My condolences to her family and friends. We will never forget."


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

Thanks a lot dear Kimmie.

Although, if I knew that it was about politics and of this kind and level,I wouldn't put you in trouble for that.

If I wanted to read about Chocolate I wouldn't look at the Op-Ed of New York Times either...


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Dear Athenaeus,

The editorials in _Chocolatier_ are usually about food, pastries and chocolate.

In the midst of 09/11 tragedy however, this editorial maybe better understood by the ones who are living in NYC. A lot of these people have Ground Zero right in their face every morning on their way to work.

New Yorkers in particular and Americans in general, and Canadians as well, since we are so closeby, will continue to be deeply affected emotionally by this event. I thought it was quite gutsy on Schneider's part to publish this type of editorial in a food magazine and he earned my admiration indeed!!

And I love his closing paragraph:

_For our part, I encourage you to stay in your kitchens, take the time to bake something and share it lovingly with your friends and family. Cook the foods you love, the recipes that comfort you most. For me, that's always meant chocolate."_

And it was no trouble at all! Sorry to have disappointed you.


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

Yes I understood quite well the tragedy too.

My husband who is a New Yorker for the past 45 years of his life has a useless address book after the 09/11.

98% of the people who were listed in this address book are dead now and they were his collegues for more than 20 years.
On the top of all he feels guilty for not being there too.
So I have heard something of this tragedy.

Not to mention that the author of the particular article is misinformed about some Historical facts that have to do with Christians and Hitler and the innocence of muslims...

But it doesn't matter really.

This is a nice magazine . I found it today in an International Bookstore and I bought it immediately. It's the issue with this article that I plan to frame.

Thank you again for bothering to post it here


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

I am so sorry for your husband's loss, Athenaeus.

I must add for the record, I noted his inaccuracies pursuant to his historical facts, but I was not about to edit his editorial.


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

It's ok Kimmie.

We are discussing here and I must say in a very friendly way.
Our times are difficult, people all over the world are in pain and they have accumulated anger in their souls .

So...

Let's do something nice for our souls , let's do something nice for our own Small World as Goethe would say, since we cannot always do much for the Big World

Let's dance in our kitchen
Let's bake!!


----------



## roon (Jan 9, 2002)

I thought this was a great thread and wanted to add another magazine to the list- Taste of Home. It's not a gourmet type magazine, but there are no advertisements, and it has a section in it called "Fishing for Game Recipes?" that features, well, game recipes! I like that especially, as it is difficult to get a good variety of recipes for such meats out of most cookbooks, without spending an atrocious amount of money on lots of cookbooks (of which I already have shelves full!)


----------



## georgeair (Jun 11, 2001)

I have been getting Cook's Illustrated for several years now and love it. No (yes, none!) advertisements and well researched techniques and recipes. General theme for each dish, idea, etc. is they spend tons of time trying different stuff and tell you about it and the "why it works" as well. Also generally have 2-3 variations on each recipe that you can go straight to if you want to skip the educational background.

Also lists variety of useful resources relevant to each issue's focus. Generally 8-10 articles per month, plus an editorial and two pages of mini-hints.

Very good IMHO.

George


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

I've finally had it with Bon Appetite. I am sick and tired of wading through 500 pages of advertising. They are now starting to design the mag so that it is harder to tell the difference between advertising and editorial. I have subscribed to Fine Cooking instead.


----------

